# how much wood on a logging straight truck with grapple? Pictures of my load!!!



## michaelthomas (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,
A guy I talked to about tree length wood said $850 for a straight truck load.  I talked with another guy and he said $1200 for a semi truck load.  The semi truck guy guarenteed 12 cord.  Would a straight truck be able to hold 8-8.5 cord of wood?


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 27, 2009)

When a straight truck with the Hiab for unloading was available in this area it was advertised as between 6-7 full cords.  I used to buy it that way when it was available, and it usually worked out to be about 7 cords--give or take a little either way.

So whatever the guy says, do your math and plan on paying as though you are getting seven cords.


----------



## Der Fuirmeister (Jan 27, 2009)

7-8 cords, 11 with a pup trailer is what I'm told.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

My cousin & I bought 2 of these loads of fresh-cut Ponderosa Pine for $1K/load.  It'll be for 2011 & out years after we get it all processed.  We're hoping we get ~12 cords per load out of it.  Rick


----------



## MaineMike100 (Jan 27, 2009)

7-8 cord is what we get in our area on a straight tri-axle with a loader(grapple).  Varies slightly with wood diameter and "crookedness".  Larger wood will yield more since you lose less airspace in the load.  12 cord is what we get with a tractor trailer loaded with two stacks, the loader is in the middle of the trailer.   2-3 years worth for me depending on which I order.


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 27, 2009)

This isn't a straight truck, but I get just over 12 cords from it.

There is just about as much on the rear trailer as the front.  Hard to tell from this angel, but they are real close to the same length.


----------



## MaineMike100 (Jan 27, 2009)

crs7300 said:
			
		

> This isn't a straight truck, but I get just over 12 cords from it.
> 
> There is just about as much on the rear trailer as the front.  Hard to tell from this angel, but they are real close to the same length.



That is similar to the tractor trailer loads in our area.  In our case the trailer is one unit with the loader in the middle and two stacks.  Nice looking wood.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had 6 cord delivered on a straight truck and 12 cord on a 5th wheel without pup.  They both could hold more but then they'd risk getting caught running overloaded.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

^ Yup.  Our driver/operator (nice guy!) explained that he had to adhere _strictly_ to his gross weight limitation or risk a hefty fine for driving an overweight load on a public thoroughfare.  Rick

EDIT:  Plus, if he did get caught and was found to be overweight, then his trip ended right there until they could get another rig to him and unload part of the wood...that'll put a dent in your productivity for the day.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 27, 2009)

Last year I purchased a triaxle load of seasoned hardwood.  The driver stated it was 9 cords and actually worked out to be 9 cords.  He drove less than ten miles, so I'm guessing he was overloaded for the local delivery.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 27, 2009)

This was 20 cord. 1/2 for me, 1/2 for my brother. $1300 in sept., 2007. Worked out to about 9-9 1/2 after kerf and bark loss.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Jan 28, 2009)

here's a couple of pic's of my supplier.he has 12 cord on semi-trailer with loader.and 7 on a straight truck with loader.










should be about the same in your area.

beware of the butts all on the headboard and none on the back! (short scale)


----------



## Heem (Jan 28, 2009)

is it bad that these pictures are making me drool?


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 28, 2009)

You can do the math by looking at the lenghtXwidth of the trailer times a gursstimate of how high its' stacked.

I'll bet they are all about the same width.

Sometimes the log lengths are "cull" which mean they're trees that were in the way and too crooked/skinny to go through a mill.

They don't pack as well so I'd take about 20% off the volume to calculate cordage


----------



## michaelthomas (Jan 30, 2009)

I am pulling the trigger and getting logs delivered tomorrow.  He said he can fit about 8 cord on his truck.  I think last year it cut and stacked to be around 7 cord.  I was very tempted to just buy 6 cord of CSD wood, but I just could not bear the thought of spending $200 a cord for wood.  Oil prices are down and $200 a cord just seems like too much.  I know full well what it takes to process a cord of wood and the equipment is not cheap to do it, but I just couldn't pay $200 a cord.  $850 for the load this year, it was $700 last year.  I will post pictures.


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm splitting a load with neighbor. $725 for a minimum of six cords. We had to pay $100 to get him to deliver out of his area. I'm hoping it's more like 8 though. I had another guy 6-7 cords for $875 and he was a lot closer. I've also got three cherries, a maple, white ash and a monster tulip to take down in the yard. Damn that's a lot of climbing then I've gotta split and stack. Average DBH is 30" except the tulip. It's more like 4'.


----------



## michaelthomas (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a load of wood today  I love the way the yard smells...Wood MMMMMM  I am going to try and be more scientific with my processing this year.  I would like to see how much I can wood I cut per tank of fuel and how many tanks it takes.  This will give me a better idea about exactly how much wood this is.  How long it takes to split and stack.  I enjoy the work but would like to be able to put a time cost to the savings of buying logs vs CSD.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 1, 2009)

i got another load today from an old friend who hauled in here when i first got my processor.
straight job with pup trailer 12 cords.
winter cut wood-no dirt sap down....the best!




















	

		
			
		

		
	
 another 29 loads and i'll be a happy camper


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 1, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> winter cut wood-no dirt sap down....the best!


For sure, and you don't sweat processing it either!

I'm still waiting for my wood guy to bring me another 12 cord.  I put in my order in the middle of December and was told I was 4th on the list.  That's the problem when firewood is just a sideline and hauling to the mills is their bread and butter.  When the Winter roads get close to softening up, they put on the big push to get the wood to the mills and firewood takes a back burner.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 1, 2009)

michaelthomas said:
			
		

> I am going to try and be more scientific with my processing this year.  I would like to see how much I can wood I cut per tank of fuel and how many tanks it takes.


Saws are miserly.  I never tracked it close but I'm sure less than one can of mix does me for a season.  It's the log splitter that has a real big thirst.  I'm going through way too much gas splitting.  I'll have to track it a little closer.

I think splitting should be a two person job so that the splitter isn't wasting so much fuel between cycles.  Too bad I can't get the wife to stand there and pull the lever.  My splitter doesn't have any throttle adjustment so it's wide open all the time.  I won't even run it in very cold weather cuz of the additional fuel it would use plus I figure it would shorten its life.


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2009)

I do have a throttle control but the manual says to run it wide open when splitting so that's what I do. I split about a cord today with around a gallon of gas. What I do is cut and pile it by the splitter and only run the splitter when I am splitting that batch. I run it vertical and just sit and split so only cut what I can reach without having to move so I don't waste any time.


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Feb 25, 2009)

michaelthomas said:
			
		

> I got a load of wood today  I love the way the yard smells...Wood MMMMMM  I am going to try and be more scientific with my processing this year.  I would like to see how much I can wood I cut per tank of fuel and how many tanks it takes.  This will give me a better idea about exactly how much wood this is.  How long it takes to split and stack.  I enjoy the work but would like to be able to put a time cost to the savings of buying logs vs CSD.



Please post when you do - I'd be very interested in knowing those numbers as well 

My mates are always trying to calculate how much my wood costs me by multiplying my time by my (IT professional) charge out rate and giving me stick over it. I do it for the love of a wood fire, and the environmental benefits, and in my spare time, but I'd be curious to know all the costs anyway.


----------



## LLigetfa (Feb 25, 2009)

I got a 12 cord grapple load this week and I too intend to keep a log of how much gas I will burn to process it.  I was thinking of logging my time too but I tend to seduce the proverbial canine at times so the numbers wouldn't reflect well.

BTW, here's what 12 cord looks like on the truck and on the ground.


----------



## bergmw1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just joined, Does anyone know who I can contact to purchase a grappler load of hard wood that will deliver to northeastern Massachusetts?


----------



## deck2 (Jun 20, 2009)

BERG

go to one of your local saw mills and ask them if there is a log lenght supplier in your area, they will be able to recommend one, or ask your chainsaw dealer they will know who you can call for sure.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 20, 2009)

Ask at the weigh scales.  They usually know all the locals.


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 20, 2009)

Also any forestry equipment dealers should know.


----------

